# Expat Community in Olhao



## Alan1607 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi,
Does anyone have any information on this. We are planning to retire to the Olhao area in the next few months and think it would help if there was a group who could assist in the settling in process. We are looking at short term let initially followd by long term. I know my wife would appreciate an english speaking person other than me!!

Thanks,
Alan & Irene Barlow


----------

